# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  Essilor Ideal

## hasheel

My local essilor rep is hounding me to try their new free form PAL, the Ideal. Any expierences ?

----------


## Lee H

Just curious, what is your PAL of choice now?

----------


## hasheel

shamir Autograph II

----------


## Lee H

I believe there is little comparison between the Autograph II with Crizal Avance' and the Ideal lens.....From What I have read, I would put the Ideal lens in the same category as maybe the Element/original Autograph. It would be interesting to get some more feedback however. The feedback I'm getting on Autograph II has been _awesome_ and I too would like some feedback on the Ideal lens.

----------


## DoubleD

I have to say, the Ideal is the best PAL i've worn, with an almost WOW factor. High cyl in OS and 250add OU, gotta say widest distance and reading with ample intermediate I have seen. Those who know me realise I can tell the difference... 
If wasn't for price point, this would be my go to PAL.
No I don't work for Essilor- but...
denny

----------


## Lee H

Double D,
Thanks for your input...What other personalized progressives have you tried?

Lee

----------


## DoubleD

Lee,
I've experienced most PALS from most companies, also with some past personal experience in design and concepts. I do not want to knock any competitive products, nor rate products, as the comparisons relate directly to design, Rx, and fitting properties which can really skew a technical evaluation.
All I will say is The Ideal gives me what I want in lens performance, with blur localized to where I do not need the crisp vision. It is really nice for driving with the wide distance!
denny

----------


## Lee H

DoubleD,
I appreciate it....thats exactly what I wanted to know. I too do not want to knock any particular company or brand....cheers:)

----------


## sharpstick777

Essilor needs another Progressive like Las Vegas needs warmer weather.

I count a total of 36 lenses made by Essilor or its subsidiaries, and if the purchase of Signet Armorlite goes through, thats 5-7 more.

----------


## OCP

> My local essilor rep is hounding me to try their new free form PAL, the Ideal. Any expierences ?


Non experience, but only great experience with Shamir lenses :D

Well, I can only show you the philosophy behind the Ideal lens.
I can tell you for sure, that I have not seen a similar design philosphy to Auto II on the market. 

Only when look at the Ideal screening, I think Ideal is currently the best Essilor lens, but make your own experience.

Mike

----------


## WFruit

Our lab has elected not to sell the Ideal, despite the Essilor pressure since we have both the Seiko and Shamir Free Form lens designs.  The Ideal doesn't do anything that one or both of those don't do.  The Seiko is less expensive and works just as well,  and the Shamir has a much wider range for Rx powers and prism powers, as well as a wider variety of lens designs, and works just as well.

As far as quality goes, it looks like a decent Free Form lens, no better or worse than the Shamir and Seiko designs.  It appears to work the same way, with a spherical front curve and all progressive power on the back.  

Double D, I'm curious to know if the Ideal is the only Free Form you've tried or if there are others.  Your experience sounds pretty standard with someone who's only worn molded progressives before and is trying a Free Form lens desing for the first time.

I would agree that the Ideal IS Essilor's best lens, but who says you have to use Essilor?

----------


## ilanh

> Non experience, but only great experience with Shamir lenses :D
> 
> Well, I can only show you the philosophy behind the Ideal lens.
> I can tell you for sure, that I have not seen a similar design philosphy to Auto II on the market. 
> 
> Only when look at the Ideal screening, I think Ideal is currently the best Essilor lens, but make your own experience.
> 
> Mike


 
OCP,
Could you explain the plots that you have posted?  Are these all Essilor Ideal lenses?  It looks like several different designs to me so I don't quite understand what you're demonstrating.

----------


## Golfnorth

I don't know about the Essilor Ideal but since Essilor has soooo many progressives they might as well invent a new lens to take advantage of the growing segment of the population who just doesn't care about their weight anymore and that eat just about anything that's put in front of them. Yes folks....it's new....it's here....the progressive lens of the future that captures the growth market of customers who would rather go to Krispy Kreme and scarf down a dozen honey glaze than stopping to buy a salad with a balsmaic vinegrette dressing. The name of this new lens.....The Essilor Obese!
Kinda has a nice ring to it don't you think? lol

Regards,
Golfnorth

----------


## WFruit

The Ideal so far is Essilor's ONLY Free Form lens.  The others are merely molded lenses with the back side optimized by software for more precise back curves, ie the Comfort 360 is a standard Comfort blank run through Essilor's software and cut on a digital generator.  It's the same for all the 360 series lenses.

I know the 360 series is being replaced by the Enhanced series of lenses, but so far it seems to only be an upgrade to the software used to calculate the curves.

----------


## xiaowei

[QUOTE=WFruit;342880]The Ideal so far is Essilor's ONLY Free Form lens. QUOTE]

But it´s got  :Confused: "_patented Visual Acuity Booster technology_":bbg:

----------


## barryh66

I'm a progressive ***** if they want me to sell it I have to try it. I love Auto II best sense sliced bread, worst Ideal put them on wore for better part of day threw them away. There have been plenty that I have not liked blur at 180 narrow channel ect.. but this lens was bad all over. My 2cents

----------


## barryh66

The E- Ideal

----------


## One science

The Essilor Ideal is one of the best from his area. But there is always more to work to the Progressive part; in this way you'll improve more your performances.

----------


## One science

> My local essilor rep is hounding me to try their new free form PAL, the Ideal. Any expierences ?


I knew that Essilor doesn't produce PAL anymore.

----------


## Raanan Bavli

> Non experience, but only great experience with Shamir lenses :D
> Only when look at the Ideal screening, I think Ideal is currently the best Essilor lens
> Mike


Although it's hard to tel due to lack of numerical scale, it seems to me that MOST lenses have clearer corridor, compared to the two you show here.

----------


## omisliebling

Ideal or Physio? What about Accolade?

----------

